# البنت الحلوة اللى اختارتها (للشباب فقط)



## بنت فبساوية (3 أغسطس 2010)

*بص بقة عايزة آخد رأى سيادتك فى موضوع.....*

*افرض ان البنت اللى اختارتها من بين كل البنات علشان تكون شريكة حياتك قالتلك وبكل صراحة انها كانت بتحب واحد تانى لكن قصة حبهم لم تكتمل لأى سبب هيكون رد فعل سيادتك اية؟؟*

*ولو قالتلك انها دلوقتى مبتفكرش فية هتصدقها؟*

*وهل لو علاقتك بيها اكتملت بالزواج هيكون الموضوع دة نقطة ضعف تحاكمها بيها عند حدوث أى خلاف بينكما؟*

*وهل لو انت بقة اللى كان عندك قصة حب لم تكتمل لأى سبب قبل ما تعرفها هتصارحها؟*

*ولو كان ردك انك هتصارحها، اية رد الفعل اللى انت متوقعة منها؟ *


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2010)

لي عودة .....


----------



## ميرنا (3 أغسطس 2010)

امم اشمعنى الشباب ما ينفع للبنات برضو ايه الظلم دا


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههه

اجاوب انا بالنيابة عن الشباب هههههههه

كلهم هيدخلوا يقولوا 

مدام حب عادي وخلاص انتهى عادى مفهاش حاجة

لكن فى الحقيقة ولا واحد منهم هيرضى

احنا عارفين الحركات دى هههههههههههههه​


----------



## youhnna (3 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> اجاوب انا بالنيابة عن الشباب هههههههه
> 
> ...



*هى مش قالت للشباب فقط؟
:t9:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> اجاوب انا بالنيابة عن الشباب هههههههه
> 
> ...




*ايه الرخامه دي يابت

مش قالت للشباب بس

هش من الموضوع :smil8:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايه الرخامه دي يابت
> 
> مش قالت للشباب بس
> 
> هش من الموضوع :smil8:​*


*البت بتقول رايها*
*ايه الرخامة بتاعتك دي*
*سيبها يا مايكل:smil8:*​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (3 أغسطس 2010)

twin قال:


> لي عودة .....


 
أوكية فى انتظار عودتك...


----------



## بنت فبساوية (3 أغسطس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> امم اشمعنى الشباب ما ينفع للبنات برضو ايه الظلم دا


 
أنا أقدر على زعل القمر أوعدك قريب يكون فى موضوع للبنات فقط واللى يدخل من الولاد هسيبك تتصرفى معاة بس أرجوكى بلاش عنف....دول غلابة مش قدنا...30:30:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (3 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> 
> اجاوب انا بالنيابة عن الشباب هههههههه​
> كلهم هيدخلوا يقولوا ​
> ...


 
شكرا على مرورك الجميل..

بس من رأيى ان التعميم دة مش مظبوط لأن الأشخاص بيختلفوا عن بعض فى طريقة تفكيرهم ووجهات نظرهم.


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> اجاوب انا بالنيابة عن الشباب هههههههه
> 
> ...


*وحضرتيك تجاوبى بالنيابه عننا ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اولا  غلط طبعا كل واحد فينا ممكن يكون عاش  قصة حب  قبل اللى عايشها  حاليا
بس   لو هو بيحب  بجد  هيعرف انها كمان بتحبه 
لانها مخبتش عليه اى حاجة  وبكدا غلاوتها تزيد مش تكون نقطه  ضعف 
مرسى  يا باشا على السوال
وشكرا يا تاسونى على حسن   ظن حضرتيك
*​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (3 أغسطس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *هى مش قالت للشباب فقط؟*
> *:t9:*


 
لية كدة بس يا يوحنا دى حتى نورت الموضوع وبعدين ما انت عارف البنات لازم يرضوا الفضول وحب الاستطلاع والا ميبقوش بنات..:t30:.


----------



## Alexander.t (3 أغسطس 2010)

*سؤال مش منطقى لان اصلا مفيش بنت بلا ماضى فالطبيعى انى هكون عارف انها ليها ماضى
*​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (3 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *سؤال مش منطقى لان اصلا مفيش بنت بلا ماضى فالطبيعى انى هكون عارف انها ليها ماضى*​


 
مش عارفة لية حسيت انك كونت رأيك دة من تجربة شخصية ....
بس برضو انت مردتش على الأسئلة كلها....


----------



## بنت فبساوية (3 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايه الرخامه دي يابت​*
> 
> *مش قالت للشباب بس*​
> 
> *هش من الموضوع :smil8:*​


 
*نصيحة/ ابعدى عنة دلوقتى أحسن شكلة هيرتكب جريمة*.:smil8:*...ربنا يستر*:heat:


----------



## Alexander.t (3 أغسطس 2010)

*مش حكاية تجربه شخصيه لا الموضوع مش كده ولكن لان الحقيقه بتقول ان مفيش بنت بلا ماضى وعشان اكون اكثر دقه النسبه هتكون 95 فى الميه من البنات بماضى و5 فى الميه بلا ماضى
وانا مش هكون سعيد الحظ اللى هقع فى واحده بلا ماضى
ولنفترض انى حبيت واحده ولها ماضى سوالى هيكون لها ما مدى تطور العلاقه الماضيه واين وصلت
وبناءاً على الاجابه الصريحه هحدد موقفى 
واذا كنت موافق انى اكمل يبقى الماضى اتنسى او بمعنى اصح لا يوجد له مكان بيننا وهحاسبها بس من ساعة لما دخلت انا حياتها 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

> *هى مش قالت للشباب فقط؟
> :t9:*



طب ما انا شباب ما هما نوعين

وهى محددتش النوع اللى يرد هههههههه

انا اقول رايى براحتى  هههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

> *
> ايه الرخامه دي يابت
> 
> مش قالت للشباب بس
> ...


 
ما انا شباب امال انا عواجيز

انا اجاوب براحتى  هههههههه

هش انت من هنا​*
*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

> *البت بتقول رايها
> ايه الرخامة بتاعتك دي
> سيبها يا مايكل:smil8:
> *




هههههههه صح يا روكا

البنات لبعضها

حد بيدافع عنى بدل ما انا كده يا عينى غلبانة فى نصكوا

اوعى حد يصدق كلامى  ده انا اكلكم كلكوا​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

> شكرا على مرورك الجميل..
> 
> بس من رأيى ان التعميم دة مش مظبوط لأن الأشخاص بيختلفوا عن بعض فى طريقة تفكيرهم ووجهات نظرهم.


 
ولا تزعلى يا ستى بلاش كلهم

معظمهم حلو كده هههههه

شكرا يا قمر للموضوع الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

> _*وحضرتيك تجاوبى بالنيابه عننا ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اولا غلط طبعا كل واحد فينا ممكن يكون عاش قصة حب قبل اللى عايشها حاليا
> بس لو هو بيحب بجد هيعرف انها كمان بتحبه
> لانها مخبتش عليه اى حاجة وبكدا غلاوتها تزيد مش تكون نقطه ضعف
> ...




*انا بقول وجهة نظرى فى اللى انا بشوفه*

*وكل واحد حر فى رايه*

*انا حاسة من كلامك بلهجة غضب*

*ده رايى انا شايفة ان معظم الشباب كده*

_*



			وشكرا يا تاسونى على حسن ظن حضرتيك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*_ 
انا مكنتش اعرف ان رايى زعل الناس كده

​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

*



نصيحة/ ابعدى عنة دلوقتى أحسن شكلة هيرتكب جريمة.:smil8:...ربنا يستر:heat:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

ده مايكل ده طيب جدا​


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2010)

*أولاً لا يوجد إنسان بلا ماضي*
*فالكل له ماضي وله حب أول وله أحلام وطموحات وتخيلات ......*
*الكل كان له ماضي وحتي وإن كان مع النفس ولم يصارح به الأخر ولكن له وجود .....*​ 


بنت فبساوية قال:


> *افرض ان البنت اللى اختارتها من بين كل البنات علشان تكون شريكة حياتك قالتلك وبكل صراحة انها كانت بتحب واحد تانى لكن قصة حبهم لم تكتمل لأى سبب هيكون رد فعل سيادتك اية؟؟*


*بالنسبة لي عادي ......*
*علشان أنا مقتنع بأن مفيش حد ملوش ماضي *
*وبصراحة أنا مش هسألها أصلاً عن الماضي ده *
*بس لو جت صرحتني وقلتلي عليه عادي كده هنا من حقي أعرف السبب ال بسببه حدث الأنفصال !*
*بس الموضوع من أوله لأخره عادي مادام الموضوع لم يخرج عن نطاق الحدود المتعارف عليها والمسلم بيها*​


بنت فبساوية قال:


> *ولو قالتلك انها دلوقتى مبتفكرش فية هتصدقها؟*


*هصدقها ......*
*علشان أنا واثق أني هخليها تنام وهي بتفكر في Twin *​


بنت فبساوية قال:


> *وهل لو علاقتك بيها اكتملت بالزواج هيكون الموضوع دة نقطة ضعف تحاكمها بيها عند حدوث أى خلاف بينكما؟*


*لا ده موضوع ومنتهي ....*
*بس ميكنش الحب الأول ده أو الشخص ده أبن خالتها *
*وهي كل يوم بتروح لخالتها :11azy:*
*لا يبقي تاني يوم تروح لأمها :crazy_pil*​


بنت فبساوية قال:


> *وهل لو انت بقة اللى كان عندك قصة حب لم تكتمل لأى سبب قبل ما تعرفها هتصارحها؟*



*عادي هي قصة حبي حرام *
*يعني بسببها هيترفع عليا قضية أثبات نسب ؟*
*لا هو حب أول وماضي لم ولن يشكل شكل المستقبل *​


بنت فبساوية قال:


> *ولو كان ردك انك هتصارحها، اية رد الفعل اللى انت متوقعة منها؟ *


*مش هتوقع ردود .....*
*علشان الرد لازم يكون حصل خير وأحنا دلوقتي مع بعض وبنحب بعض وكده يعني*
*مش هرضي بأي ردود غير كده*
*مش كفاية صرحتها :hlp:*​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (3 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *مش حكاية تجربه شخصيه لا الموضوع مش كده ولكن لان الحقيقه بتقول ان مفيش بنت بلا ماضى وعشان اكون اكثر دقه النسبه هتكون 95 فى الميه من البنات بماضى و5 فى الميه بلا ماضى*
> 
> *وانا مش هكون سعيد الحظ اللى هقع فى واحده بلا ماضى*
> *ولنفترض انى حبيت واحده ولها ماضى سوالى هيكون لها ما مدى تطور العلاقه الماضيه واين وصلت*
> ...


 
أيوة كدة الكلام منطقى والاجابة مقنعة...
بس على فكرة النسبة أكتر من5% لأن بنات كتير بيخافوا على سمعتهم وبيفضلوا عدم الدخول فى أى علاقة تؤذى سمعتهم.


----------



## Alexander.t (3 أغسطس 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> أيوة كدة الكلام منطقى والاجابة مقنعة...
> بس على فكرة النسبة أكتر من5% لأن بنات كتير بيخافوا على سمعتهم وبيفضلوا عدم الدخول فى أى علاقة تؤذى سمعتهم.



يمكن اكتر من 5 فى الميه
بس بصراحه مشوفتش ولا واحده منهم


----------



## بنت فبساوية (3 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ده مايكل ده طيب جدا​


 
ما أنا عارفة بس بحب أغلس علية ههههههه 30:30:30:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (3 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> يمكن اكتر من 5 فى الميه
> بس بصراحه مشوفتش ولا واحده منهم


 
ياراااااجل انت عايش فى صحرا ولا اية؟؟:t9:


----------



## Alexander.t (3 أغسطس 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> ياراااااجل انت عايش فى صحرا ولا اية؟؟:t9:





هههههههههههههه لا بقالى كتيير عايش فى الشارع يعنى بقعد فى الشارع اكتر ما بقعد فى بيتنا
وبصراحه مشوفتش شاب شاف بنت بلا ماضى مش انا بس يعنى :hlp:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههه صح يا روكا
> 
> البنات لبعضها
> 
> ...


*اي خددددددددددددددددعة:crazy_pil*​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (3 أغسطس 2010)

*أولاً لا يوجد إنسان بلا ماضي*

*فالكل له ماضي وله حب أول وله أحلام وطموحات وتخيلات ......*
*الكل كان له ماضي وحتي وإن كان مع النفس ولم يصارح به الأخر ولكن له وجود .....*​ متفقة معاك تماما...
*بالنسبة لي عادي ......*
*علشان أنا مقتنع بأن مفيش حد ملوش ماضي *
*وبصراحة أنا مش هسألها أصلاً عن الماضي ده *
*بس لو جت صرحتني وقلتلي عليه عادي كده هنا من حقي أعرف السبب ال بسببه حدث الأنفصال !*
*بس الموضوع من أوله لأخره عادي مادام الموضوع لم يخرج عن نطاق الحدود المتعارف عليها والمسلم بيها*​ اجابة حلوة ومقنعة...
*هصدقها ......*
*علشان أنا واثق أني هخليها تنام وهي بتفكر في Twin *​ياواد يا جامد أحييك على ثقتك بنفسك...
*لا ده موضوع ومنتهي ....*
*بس ميكنش الحب الأول ده أو الشخص ده أبن خالتها *
*وهي كل يوم بتروح لخالتها :11azy:*
*لا يبقي تاني يوم تروح لأمها :crazy_pil*​اية خفة الدم دى...

*عادي هي قصة حبي حرام *
*يعني بسببها هيترفع عليا قضية أثبات نسب ؟*
*لا هو حب أول وماضي لم ولن يشكل شكل المستقبل *​ 

مش بقولك دمك خفيف...*مش هتوقع ردود .....*

*علشان الرد لازم يكون حصل خير وأحنا دلوقتي مع بعض وبنحب بعض وكده يعني*
*مش هرضي بأي ردود غير كده*

*مش كفاية صرحتها :hlp:*​
واللة يابنى كتر خيرك انت كدة عداك العيب...


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2010)

*أي خدمة .....*
*عودة كان ليها تمن *

*وعلي فكرة الكلام ده مش كلام مصاطب ولا كلام شعر *

*لا الكلام ده واقع وال يعرفني يعرف ده*
*وال هتكون سعيدة الحظ وتكون نصيبي تيجي تراجع ردودي ديه وأبقوا أسألوها *​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (3 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> هههههههههههههه لا بقالى كتيير عايش فى الشارع يعنى بقعد فى الشارع اكتر ما بقعد فى بيتنا
> وبصراحه مشوفتش شاب شاف بنت بلا ماضى مش انا بس يعنى :hlp:


 
يمكن انت مشوفتهاش لكن أنا متأكدة ان فى بنات علاقتهم بالجنس الآخر لاتتعدى مجرد التفكير فى الحب والارتباط بشخص بيكون مجرد صورة فى خيالها لحد لما تقابلة فى الحقيقة.

على فكرة البنت اللى ليها ماضى دى مش تهمة بنحاول ننفيها عن البنات لأن الماضى دة لايعيب البنت طالما ان المقصود بالماضى (حب برىء ) لم يكتمل . 

أتمنى تقابل البنت اللى فى خيالك ولو كان ليها ماضى خلى عندك ثقة انك تقدر تنسيها حبها القديم وتخليها تحبك وتموت فيك كمان....


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *انا بقول وجهة نظرى فى اللى انا بشوفه*
> 
> *وكل واحد حر فى رايه*
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههه
لا انتى عثوله اساسا   يا تاسونى بنهزر معاكى 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

> _*هههههههههههه
> لا انتى عثوله اساسا يا تاسونى بنهزر معاكى
> *_




طيب كويس

انا قولت اتقمصت

فى اخر الكلام شكرا على حسن ظن حضرتك

ههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههههه
بس  دا باين من طريقة كلاميك


----------



## marcelino (3 أغسطس 2010)

*معنى انها دخلت معايا فى علاقه حب وهنرتبط خلاص*

*فبكل تأكيد اى مواضيع ماضيه انتهت سواء ليا او ليها*

*يبقى مالوش لازم الرجوع للماضى او التفكير فيه*

*طول ما انا متأكد من حبها ليا يبقى خلاص*

*اصل مافيش حد هايحب اتنين فى وقت واحد*​


----------



## sony_33 (3 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> اجاوب انا بالنيابة عن الشباب هههههههه
> 
> ...


*هو فى حب عادى وحب مش عادى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بس احنا حنرضى علشان نص البنات تقريبا مخطوبين لاكتر من مرة
مش معقولة لما حخطب واحدة كانت مخطوبة حتقولى انا كنت بكرهة موت ولا  اية
بس هل انتهى الحب دة مع ارتبطانا ولا لا
هنا بقى تفرق
شكرا*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 أغسطس 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> يمكن انت مشوفتهاش لكن أنا متأكدة ان فى بنات علاقتهم بالجنس الآخر لاتتعدى مجرد التفكير فى الحب والارتباط بشخص بيكون مجرد صورة فى خيالها لحد لما تقابلة فى الحقيقة.
> 
> على فكرة البنت اللى ليها ماضى دى مش تهمة بنحاول ننفيها عن البنات لأن الماضى دة لايعيب البنت طالما ان المقصود بالماضى (حب برىء ) لم يكتمل .
> 
> أتمنى تقابل البنت اللى فى خيالك ولو كان ليها ماضى خلى عندك ثقة انك تقدر تنسيها حبها القديم وتخليها تحبك وتموت فيك كمان....



ههههههه لا انتى فهمتى غلط اكيد ، الثقه موجوه وليست فقط ثقه من فراغ بل هى ثقه من خبرات معاشه


----------



## sony_33 (3 أغسطس 2010)

> على فكرة البنت اللى ليها ماضى دى مش تهمة بنحاول ننفيها عن البنات لأن الماضى دة لايعيب البنت طالما ان المقصود بالماضى (حب برىء ) لم يكتمل


*اتصدقو انا مش فاهم حاجة يعنى اية حب برئ لم يكتمل
واية هو الحب المجرم دة
يعنى لو قالتلى انا كنت بحب حب برئ اسامحها ولو قالتلى 
انا كنت بحب حب مش برئ اضربها بالنار
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا متهيالى ان كل الحب برئ من وجة نظر صاحبة
شكرا
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2010)

> *هو فى حب عادى وحب مش عادى*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *لا بس احنا حنرضى علشان نص البنات تقريبا مخطوبين لاكتر من مرة*
> *مش معقولة لما حخطب واحدة كانت مخطوبة حتقولى انا كنت بكرهة موت ولا اية*
> ...





حب عادى المقصود بيه ارتباط او خطوبة زى ما انت قولت​ 
هههههههههه يعنى هترضوا لان ده امر واقع​ 
بمعنى اصح هو ده اللى ماشى اليومين دول ههههههههه​​​


----------



## grges monir (4 أغسطس 2010)

*مجرد سؤال يابنت فسباوية انتى
لو  التفكير كدة فىموضوع ان البنت كان فى حياتها شخص والموضوع انتهى امال بقىالبنت الى بتخطب وتفك الخطوبة هايكون الموقف اية ؟؟
لاطبعا الماضى صفحة انتهت مدال لايوجود لها تاثير على المستقبل
وفىزمنا الحالى دة محدش مش حب واتحب 
موضوعك شيق وجميل*


----------



## back_2_zero (4 أغسطس 2010)

انا داخلة ارخم و اققول رايى 
مدام قالتلة ان الموضوع دا انتهى خلاص و هى من جواها تكون انهت الموضوع دا يبقة خلاص اية المشكلة 
معظم البنات و الولاد ليهم ماضى و اكيد يعنى هى حبتة قبل ما تعرف التانى و قبل ما تعرف ان الموضوع مش حيكمل 
و هو كمان حيفهم اذا كان هى نستة ولا  لا من كلامها و اسلوبها ​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (4 أغسطس 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *معنى انها دخلت معايا فى علاقه حب وهنرتبط خلاص*​
> 
> *فبكل تأكيد اى مواضيع ماضيه انتهت سواء ليا او ليها*​
> *يبقى مالوش لازم الرجوع للماضى او التفكير فيه*​
> ...


 
اجابتك حلوة ومقنعة جدا....

أنا معاك ان مفيش حد بيحب اثنين فى وقت واحد بس ممكن ان الانسان مع أول خلاف بينة وبين زوجتة مثلا يتذكر البنت اللى حبها قبل الجواز والظروف منعت ارتباطهم ويقعد بقة يتحسر ويقول لو كانت هى اللى معايا دلوقتى مكانش بقة دة الحال.

هو دة رأيى ان الانسان مهما وصل لحاجات عظيمة بيبقى متصور ان الشىء اللى فشل فى الوصول الية مفيش زية.


----------



## بنت فبساوية (4 أغسطس 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *مجرد سؤال يابنت فسباوية انتى*
> *لو التفكير كدة فى موضوع ان البنت كان فى حياتها شخص والموضوع انتهى امال بقىالبنت الى بتخطب وتفك الخطوبة هايكون الموقف اية ؟؟*
> *لاطبعا الماضى صفحة انتهت مدال لايوجود لها تاثير على المستقبل*
> *وفىزمنا الحالى دة محدش مش حب واتحب *
> *موضوعك شيق وجميل*


 
أشكرك على مرورك الجميل الرب يبارك حياتك...


----------



## بنت فبساوية (4 أغسطس 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> انا داخلة ارخم و اققول رايى
> 
> مدام قالتلة ان الموضوع دا انتهى خلاص و هى من جواها تكون انهت الموضوع دا يبقة خلاص اية المشكلة
> معظم البنات و الولاد ليهم ماضى و اكيد يعنى هى حبتة قبل ما تعرف التانى و قبل ما تعرف ان الموضوع مش حيكمل
> و هو كمان حيفهم اذا كان هى نستة ولا لا من كلامها و اسلوبها ​


 
شكرا على رأيك       :Love_Letter_Open:       الرب يباركك..


----------

